# How is your Weather?



## Methodistgirl

Since I belong to another forum; Magle International Music, I thought I would 
start a thread simular to the other one. So here goes! How is your weather
where you are? Where I live I spent all day and last night watching it storm
and rain as hard as it could. I was getting ready to see Noah with his ark
if it didn't stop. I think the temps are in the fifties right now and I hope the
sky is clearing up.
judy tooley


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I live in Tennessee and It has not stopped raining their has been flash flood warnings all day


----------



## opus67

It's going to be a "fun" couple of months for us. This city is known for it's "summer" (centred around May), when the temperature hovers around the 40s during the daytime for a couple of weeks. Mid-afternoon has already become unbearable.


----------



## marval

Yesterday was quite a pleasant day, today it looks windy, but there was sunshine a bit earlier on.

I haven't been out yet though.


Margaret


----------



## david johnson

rain, rain, toujour le rain.

glub


----------



## Methodistgirl

I think it's supposed to clear off to be sunshine today here. It's 41 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Her case may any day/be yours, my dear or mine
Let her make her hay/while the sun doth shine
Let us compromise/our hearts are not of leather
Let us shut our eyes/and talk about the weather.
From Gilbert & Sullivan's The Pirates of Penzance

Let me draw the threads together: *S=I*'s state borders both *Mg*'s and *dj*'s... so I guess *S=I* is in Western Tennessee.



Methodistgirl said:


> It's 41 degrees.


She means Fahrenheit.


opus67 said:


> ...temperature hovers around the 40s during the daytime...


He means Celsius. Real "Squirrel Nut Zippers" stuff!


----------



## Harmonie

It's probably near 50 degrees Fahrenheit at the moment. I'm assuming it'll get up in the 70's today.

I want winter back.


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> He means Celsius. Real "Squirrel Nut Zippers" stuff!


Yes. Thanks for clarifying that.  I presume the reference to the jazz band means hot?

(unofficial units from) Metric System Rules!


----------



## Methodistgirl

Mr. Blue Sky why did you hide away for so long.-- A song by ELO. Hello to the one in Tennessee!
judy tooley


----------



## R-F

I live in Scotland, Britain, in it's currently snowing. No, it's _not_ supposed to be snowing in April. It's spring now.
Damn you global warming!


----------



## marval

I live in Miilton Keynes England, today was sunny to start with, then windy and dull. But early evening the sun came out again.

The weather forecast is for snow, possibly tomorrow and early next week.


Brr, it needn't bother.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

We are having a global cooling instead of warming scientist are saying. I wished
they would make up their minds. Don't you?
judy tooley


----------



## Yagan Kiely

We got 45c last summer. It was 40+ for a week and 38+ for two.


----------



## shsherm

I live in the Los Angeles area. Yesterday was sunny and about 80' farenheit but today was overcast to cloudy and we hit about 65' F. Now it is about 55' F. We had rain the other night but we don't get much.


----------



## marval

I woke up this morning to snow, yes, April and the white stuff decides to decorate the trees.

I expect it will feel cold outside, not sure I want to test it out though.


Margaret


----------



## die Kleine

I live in Chernigov (Ukraine). Our weather is wonderfull - sunny, warm & dry. We are havig early spring! )))


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

I live near(ish) Birmingham in th UK and today is a glorious sunny day.. after snow yesterday! Bizarre...


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's a beautiful sunshiny day at 45 degrees. I'm so glad it's not raining!
There are enough places here that are flooded out right now and there is
more rain in the forcast this week. (disgusted look smiley)
judy tooley


----------



## opus67

die Kleine said:


> I live in Chernigov (Ukraine). Our weather is wonderfull - sunny, warm & dry. We are havig early spring! )))


Hello, die Kleine. Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest

In the middle of a drought, has not been like this in the 40 odd years I have lived here, one day of rain since January, Grass burnt, stock very thin, water will soon be a problem, 
only good thing so far is that the golf course is so dry and hard I can now drive 250-300 metres


----------



## Methodistgirl

Madisonville had that problem last summer a drought at 105 degrees and to
really heat things up the humidity was sweltering. 105 in Arizona is a dry
humidity and it feels much better but yet very hot. So carry some bottled
water around.
judy tooley


----------



## Harmonie

It was warm and humid most of the day, and then storms formed. One of which came through my neighborhood and pounded golf ball sized hail everywhere.

I'm thinking I don't want to live here anymore.  This crazy weather is becoming way too often.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Bassonist, I noticed that you live right in the middle of tornado alley. I just 
live on the very edge of it enough to have some rough storms but not really
life threating. Madisonville was lucky that someone didn't die or get hurt
by the last tornado. People are still talking about it. I hope you didn't get
hurt in the storm. It's suppose to come this way today and pour some
more rain on us. That's the last thing we need right now. People are
still cleaning up after the last flood and water is still standing in places since
last thursday.
judy tooley


----------



## Emilia

Dark today. Probably dark tomorrow. Maybe brilliantly sun-shiny the next day. Totally unpredictable.


----------



## Rachovsky

Emilia said:


> Dark today. Probably dark tomorrow. Maybe brilliantly sun-shiny the next day. Totally unpredictable.


Alaska? lol. Oklahoma is getting bad storms right now.

It's sunny here in Virginia. Highs of 70 degrees. this week but Rain/Snow comes Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Moldyoldie

The Detroit area has been teased by spring the past week, once reaching 70, but there's a possibility of rain mixed with snow later today.


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's been raining again! We need rain like the middle east needs 
more war and terrorism. 
judy tooley


----------



## Methodistgirl

We are in a tornado watch right now. :scared smiley:
judy tooley


----------



## marval

We have just had a hail storm. Dark sky, torrential hail and quite windy.

It seems to have settled, but there is plenty of rain on the way.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

It started out as a beautiful sunshiny day then it clouded up again and now
it's raining again!
judy tooley


----------



## Pianoforte

It was snowing days ago and -2 degrees but today the sun is out and its quite warm. I feel more creative at night so I'm not a big fan of daylight. I tend to feel restless and unproductive until dusk.


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's as windy as a tuba playing contest on who can blow the hardest. :laughing
smiley: It's a windy 48 degrees right now.
judy tooley


----------



## Rachovsky

Methodistgirl said:


> It's as windy as a tuba playing contest on who can blow the hardest. :laughing
> smiley: It's a windy 48 degrees right now.
> judy tooley


It's windy here too...I mowed the lawn a few minutes ago and now my arms are thawing out from the sudden 70 degrees to 40 degrees drop. Not to mention the wind chill.


----------



## Harmonie

Methodistgirl said:


> Bassonist, I noticed that you live right in the middle of tornado alley. I just
> live on the very edge of it enough to have some rough storms but not really
> life threating. Madisonville was lucky that someone didn't die or get hurt
> by the last tornado. People are still talking about it. I hope you didn't get
> hurt in the storm. It's suppose to come this way today and pour some
> more rain on us. That's the last thing we need right now. People are
> still cleaning up after the last flood and water is still standing in places since
> last thursday.
> judy tooley


I wasn't hurt. Fortunately we haven't had any tornadoes. Where I live in Oklahoma rarely gets actual tornadoes that touch down. They go North and South of where I live. XD

We're getting quite a bit of flooding around here. I don't live in a low area, though... So I haven't really had to deal with it. Our front yard looked like a puddle on last Tuesday morning, though. I don't think I've ever seen it like that.

Now we're under a freeze warning. I know I'm very alone on this, but I love April freezes. ^_^


----------



## Methodistgirl

We were under a freeze warning last night. Right now it's 38 degrees and sunshine.
I imagine it will warm up with the sunshine today.
judy tooley


----------



## Emilia

Methodistgirl said:


> It's been raining again! We need rain like the middle east needs
> more war and terrorism.
> judy tooley


um. okay.

wow.


----------



## Methodistgirl

My neck of the woods was shook by an earthquake early this morning. I was
trying to go back to sleep when it happened. We had another one at ten o clock
and I ran outside. Now it looks like some more rain is coming at 70 degrees.
Thank goodness no one was hurt or injured. This is the first earthquake that 
didn't rattle my nerves this time. The second time in my lifetime. I was eight
years old when I experienced my first. This one was a shaker type instead of
a rocker. It felt good instead of hair raising. This is one thing about this tri
state area. It is a rare ocasion when something like that happens. This made
headlines. I hope everyone else is okay.
judy tooley


----------



## opus67

Glad to know that you are safe and sound, Judy.  The only time I consciously experienced a 'quake was when it lasted for just a few seconds.(I think it was 6 or 7 years ago.) It was late in the night and it made headlines because it disrupted people from watching the prime-time soap on TV.  There was this other time, when many of family members felt it while I was fast asleep. It was early in the morning on a December day, and a tsunami was heading towards the beach a mile away from my house.


----------



## Methodistgirl

We had a cold front to come in last night to cool us down just a bit. I noticed
something. Everytime California has an earthquake or our own New Madrid
Fault has a shake the atosphere also gets shook up and disturbed. The earth
to me is being a typical planet. Look at all of the other planets what they have
for their weather and what's on the surface. Here in Kentucky it is a partly
cloudy 48 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## opus67

Desktop applet shows 40C.
Weather.com says 39, but feels like 45. 

Weather's fine...


----------



## fox_druid

Oh my goodness, it must be a terrifying experience, Judy.
Last year I was also shocked by a very big earthquake which killed nearly 6000 people. It was as early as 5.30 a.m. I was still in a heavy sleep that time, after a tiring 12 hour church music festival I attended the night before. After the earthequake, all the electricity was down, and I remained steadfast to my iPod, listening Bach till the battery ran out.

By the way, these moth is going to be the hottest for me as I live in a tropical country. i felt like i was boiled this day.


----------



## Badinerie

North East of England here. We have has sunshine for two consecutive days. Some people have gone into shock and many of us have been consulting the book of revelations just in case!


----------



## David C Coleman

Wow! Summer has arrived in Birmingham, UK..23 degrees and ...A strange, bright yellow thing in the sky!...I forget what it's called now!!......


----------



## marval

Also here in Milton Keynes Uk, some of that forgotten yellow stuff. There is a very slight breeze, but it is warm outside.


Margaret


----------



## Pianoforte

Northampton, Uk is enjoying some great weather. Clear blue skys and lots of sunshine. This is great news when I'm outside but not so perfect in my offices which have no windows, no air conditioning and a sheet metal roof!


----------



## marval

Not so far away, Milton Keynes is enjoying the same. Very warm and clear with just a hint of a breeze.


Margaret


----------



## Badinerie

Drat ! I forgot...with the Sun...comes the gardening! Bloody weather...


----------



## marval

Yes I am with you there, I love this good weather, but I hate gardening.

Today is a lovely warm day, blue sky and sunshine.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

Right now we are under a bad storm watch. It's been lightening.
judy tooley


----------



## marval

Hi Judy

I feel for you, you seem to be in a storm watch quite a lot.

Here it is another lovely warm day, we are told to expect rain tomorrow.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's a beautiful sunshiny afternoon with 73 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## opus67

Desktop applet shows 38C, at the met. station near the airport, which is quite a distance away. Yet, from I bedrooom window, I can notice it's getting cloudy, temperature has cooled down a bit, and the wind is blowing like crazy every now and then.


----------



## marie

We had a little shower, but overall, it's been sunny today. We are enjoying a beautiful spring. Colors of flowers are getting bringter and brighter. On campus, we have lots of jasmin flowers. They are so fragrant in warm weather that I barely fail to pick them when I pass them by.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I wanted to wait for "newsworthy" weather before posting here. Today, we have it.

Current temperature: 90º
Heading to: 96º
Tomorrow's predicted high: 98º
Monday's predicted high: 100º

My in-laws just let me know that in the Pine Barrens, the Deer Ticks are out in force. 
All-in-all, it's an excellent day to enjoy the great indoors.


----------



## marval

That is definately newsworthy.

Here it is a little sunny with a slight breeze.

Have been expecting rain, but none yet.


Margaret


----------



## R-F

It has been surprisingly hot here in Scotland, seeing as we're used to rain 90% of the time! It was our annual festival yesterday, and I've got sunburn all over my arms and neck from the sun.
Typical Scotland- we moan and complain about the rain all year round, then moan even more at the incredible heat!


----------



## trojan-rabbit

It's been terribly windy lately... also, a bit colder than normal


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Chi_town/Philly said:


> All-in-all, it's an excellent day to enjoy the great indoors.


 Are you kidding, Chi? I played a tennis tournament up in Princeton today and it was far from "excellent". I think I now know what a pizza feels like... or what Sean Connery felt in the cremation scene from _Diamonds Are Forever_


----------



## opus67

It's raining!!!  And it's not even our turn yet! (The N.E. Monsoon arrives around September.)


----------



## World Violist

Who cares about weather where I am??? This year is the Year of the Cicadas. There should actually be a B-grade horror movie by that title, it has a ring to it. That's it! The cicadas drive everyone mad by their screaming all the time!


----------



## opus67

World Violist said:


> The cicadas drive everyone mad by their screaming all the time!


Ideal time for some Mahler at full volume, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Rachovsky

Omg I burned a CD of Mahler 2 and put it on my TV so the volume would be louder and my neighbors constantly stared over at my house every time it got loud. They think I'm Crazy. lol


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's nighttime here at 76 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## marval

I have Not been out yet, but there looks to be a little bit of sun, and a breeze.

Am expecting rain later.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

It stormed all night last night. Right now the sun is going down at 81 degrees.
 judy tooley


----------



## marval

Today looks as if it might be a good day, it is not too warm yet, but there is sun in the sky and only a slight breeze.


Margaret


----------



## jedmat

Um, it's 5:15 PM, and the temp is 112, not the best situation for "heavy" music. I listen to a lot of Vivaldi in
the summer.


----------



## Badinerie

The rain is bouncing six feet back up in the air! I want to go back to bed and listen to some Ravel, but needs must when the devil drives!


----------



## marval

Just a tiny bit of sun at the moment, but rain is expected.

Yesterday it absolutely poured down. And it has turned cold again.


Margaret


----------



## opus67

Hey, I too wanted to bring this thread back again.  It's been cloudy for the past few days, and it rained this afternoon. I wouldn't it call it heavy, but it was wonderful nevertheless.


----------



## marval

Well, here we have just had a lovely thunderstorm, with plenty of rain.

It seems to have stopped at the moment, but I expect more rain.

Am looking forward to some summer weather soon.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn

Currently, 93°, and expecting another thunderstorm tonight ... this is our "monsoon season" in SW Arizona, one of my two favorite seasons here.


----------



## World Violist

Hot. The ten character rule forces me to make the rest of this post entirely irrelevant...


----------



## AndersWestberg

I live in Haga Sweden and we have great weather, sun and hot. But now its 00.17 so its kind of dark.

Hi everyone. If you want please check out my music at myspace.com/anderswestberg. I gratuadet from music conservatory last year and after spending the fall in a monestary in France and the spring working i will start to study composition again this fall. If you like it please comment and tell me what you think


----------



## marval

Today it is a dull day, just a little sun and breeze. It has been trying to rain.


Margaret


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's been hot and muggy at 88 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## R-F

It's pouring with rain. There is a leak in the roof above my bed. Music is the only thing keeping me sane.


----------



## marval

Today it has been warm and muggy, we have been expecting rain the last few days, but none yet. Hope you get your roof mended soon.


Margaret


----------



## Mark Harwood

Here on the Isle of Arran it's been raining for a few days. As soon as the English schools break up for the Summer, a couple of weeks after the Scottish schools, it rains.
We hope it'll stop tomorrow whilst we visit the nearest major island, Bute, for the day. On the other hand, rain isn't so important; it's the winds that affect the ferries. We'll take 5 of them tomorrow, to get to Bute & back.
Right now it's raining hard. In July. Jeez.


----------



## opus67

It was sunny, partially cloudy, then completely cloudy, and after that the clouds cleared up enough for me to watch the partial eclipse.


----------



## Guest

Gale force winds, grey skies. But still quite balmy outside on this beautiful south coastal village in NSW Australia. Remind me again, why are we talking about the weather in a music forum?


----------



## opus67

anmarwis said:


> Remind me again, why are we talking about the weather in a music forum?


This is the members' chat area. *Almost* anything goes.


----------



## Elaryad

Imagine the temperature in Hell. That's how the weather feels here.


----------



## Rachovsky

anmarwis said:


> Gale force winds, grey skies. But still quite balmy outside on this beautiful south coastal village in NSW Australia. Remind me again, why are we talking about the weather in a music forum?


I hate you.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rachovsky

I had to think of another negative comment to make myself feel better:

No waves! lol
Australian grass, ew.

Other than that, I still hate you.


----------



## World Violist

Now really, I thought this was supposed to be a warm, nurturing environment???

That having been said... warm, muggy, terrible day that I despise to the deepest depths of my soul...

'Tis why I like autumn better!!!


----------



## marval

Not too warm, practically no sunshine. Did try to rain earlier on, but not worth worrying about. August, is it really summer?


Margaret


----------



## World Violist

Well, actually today's not as bad as I'd thought initially... it's actually kind of pleasant outside. Sunny (a bit too much, but oh well) and breezy... nice temperature as well.


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's been pleasant today in the eighties. This time last year it was very hot.
I felt like I was in the hot dessert somewhere. This year is different.
judy tooley


----------



## marval

Today looks slightly brighter than yesterday. Still a breeze, but hope it stays dry so I can do some gardening.(ugh)


Margaret


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Yesterday, it rained during virtually all of our daylight hours, and let me tell you, I can't remember the last time I was so happy to experience rain. 

Last week, there was a wildfire in the Pine Barrens, and a few days ago, you could smell the smoke from our porch. 

Anyone who follows prominent American sports knows that the rain did pass through eventually, though (hint: Baseball World Series). 

Today, it's clear and brisk in the prototypical manner of the aftermath of a front passing through.


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Last week, there was a wildfire in the Pine Barrens, and a few days ago, you could smell the smoke from our porch.


I guess this wildfire wasn't as talked about, outside the U.S., as its west-coast cousin. I'm glad that it was smell-only event for you. 

As for those of us on S.E. coast of India, we are experiencing the N.E. Monsoon (the Retreating Monsoon). The city hasn't seen heavy showers for the past two or three days, while there has been rainfall in other parts of the state. It's mostly overcast.


----------



## World Violist

Haha... YES!!! It's getting colder now, into the 50s and 60s... Autumn has finally arrived in Kentucky!


----------



## marval

It is getting colder here, biting winds and rain. We have been told to expect some snow next week. Brr, I hope not.


Margaret


----------



## bongos

*hi from Bruce in New Zealand*

today is such a beautiful day in Auckland , clear skies all day , about 20 Celsius ,warm enough to want to be outside .I planted some climbing bean seedlings , picked some courgettes (zucchinis), listened to Sibelius -Finlandia ,amongst other stuff on the radio and also Henry Purcell -Te Deum and Jubilate in D on CD , are you bored listening to me yet ?


----------



## World Violist

Temperatures are dropping intermittently... I love this. It isn't typical Kentucky, where it goes from 70F to 30F in the course of a half a week...


----------



## Rachovsky

Is this Northern Kentucky, W.V.?

I live in the Southwestern tip of Virginia and we had snow showers here three days out of last week. It suddenly popped back up to 50 degrees for Thanksgiving day.


----------



## marval

It has just been very cold today, it tried to rain but nothing really came down.


Margaret


----------



## Mark Harwood

The English word for our recent weather is dismal; the Scottish is dreich.


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> Is this Northern Kentucky, W.V.?
> 
> I live in the Southwestern tip of Virginia and we had snow showers here three days out of last week. It suddenly popped back up to 50 degrees for Thanksgiving day.


This is more toward Central Kentucky; beside the snow, the temperatures weren't so far removed from yours. probably low-mid 40s, and well into the 50s for today. These temperatures around these parts of the states are so bizarre...


----------



## Rachovsky

Nowhere around Ohio? Have you been to Northern Kentucky University? I thought you were a college student, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## World Violist

I'm not a college student (junior in high school), but I'm actually looking into NKU for potentially going there. No, the only times I ever go near Ohio is for the times I go to see the Cincinnati Symphony.


----------



## Rachovsky

Ah, ok. The reason I ask is because my cousin was the head of English at NKU and he passed away about a week ago. They played Rachmaninov's Piano Sonata No. 2 at the funeral, which I do not quite get..


----------



## opus67

Cats, dogs, camels, orang-utans, and just about every other animal were raining down on the city and other coastal areas. The cyclone has crossed the coast and has weakened. It's just cloudy and flooded right now.


----------



## WalterJ

Northeast USA 38 degrees with light rain and a little windy.


----------



## marval

All I can say is it's very cold here in the UK where I live.

I think Winter has arrived.


Margaret


----------



## Elaryad

Weather here is cold, rainy and it is snowing on some areas. I don't feel that I'm in Africa anymore, thank God. I hate hot weather and we have summer here like 80% of the year. It's completely annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## shsherm

Los Angeles. 79 Fahrenheit, sunny, That's the best reason to live here.


----------



## WalterJ

31 degrees, was snowing now freezing rain


----------



## LindenLea

I'm afraid the weather here (I'm in rural Lancashire about 30 miles south of the start of 'The Lake District') is what you would expect for this time of year...wet, windy, cold and rather depressing. The only problem is that we also these days frequently get these precise same conditions at a time of year when you would not normally expect it...I recall getting drenched and wearing a thick coat on a walk we took over Pendle Hill in July!! Frost and ice is forecast for tonight, oh and thunderstorms apparently. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## WalterJ

Upstate NY, USA

Snow on the ground, 20 degrees F and it feels like 13 degrees F. More snow and maybe even some freezing rain to come later in the week


----------



## msegers

Here in Lakeland, Florida (where we have the largest single site of Frank Lloyd Wright buildings in the world), I enjoyed today (Olivier Messiaen's 100th birthday) with all the windows and the sliding glass doors open, with the parrot on the porch, telling anyone who would listen that "It's nice out here." The temperature got into the mid 80s, with bright sunshine enough for the solar clothes dryer (clothes line) to work very fast. 
I'm sitting here at about 7:30 at night with the windows still up, and... oh, I suppose one who listens to classical music doesn't sweat, but, perspiring. Time to celebrate Messiaenmas with a stiff but cold gin & tonic.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Here is about 31 and cloudy.
judy tooley


----------



## marval

Woke up to a sprinkling of snow this morning. It does seem to be disappearing though, still quite cold.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Right now my neck of the woods is under some kind of winter storm warning until
Monday. Right now it's cloudy at 43 degrees.


----------



## WalterJ

Cold and getting colder 10 degrees and dropping


----------



## phoenixshade

Crisp, calm, and clear— perfect for catching a few meteors in tonight's Geminid shower.

Now, if only I could dim the moon a little...


----------



## World Violist

Kentucky weather is so dumb... had it snowed and rained overnight on Thursday night I would've had a snow day! But NO, it had to wait until right after school on FRIDAY to start snowing!!!

Sorry, had to get a little off my chest there. It's all good.

Weather's getting a little colder, we're at about the straddling point where nobody knows if any precipitation is going to be either rain or snow, or sleet... hail...


----------



## Kezza

It's just hit summer and all it's done is rain, rain and more rain. Apparently we're looking at a record for south eastern Australia. Very cold.


----------



## phoenixshade

*It SUCKS!*

Just barely above freezing, and raining. The only way it could be more miserable is if it was windy.


----------



## Kezza

Come to Canberra, it's a bit warmer when it's pouring down rain, Humid as hell but added wind for extra comfort, then the next day it will be 35 (celsius) and unbearably hot.


----------



## WalterJ

In REAL upstate NY

Compared to the weekend the weather here is fine, 20 degrees and partly cloudy, over the weekend it got as high as a balmy 15 degrees and last night is was a sweltering 5 degrees. And we now have 1.5 feet of snow that we didn't have last week but today is not so bad.


----------



## World Violist

A week in central Kentucky: 

Monday (the 15th) - snow, freezing rain; school canceled on Tuesday

Friday (the 19th) - I was wearing swim trunks, a Hawaiian shirt, and flip-flops; perfectly comfortable

Today (the 22th) - low of 6 degrees F, high of 22...

'Nuff said.


----------



## marval

Fairly mild here, no hint of snow or wind. It is just a dull day.


Margaret


----------



## Rondo

Pretty chilly here, but will be getting a bit warmer for a couple of days. No chance of a white Christmas this year, unfortunately.


----------



## World Violist

Isn't freezing rain just awesome? I personally just adore it... not really. But whatever. As long as it's over with before Friday I'm fine (I'm traveling on Friday).


----------



## marval

We did not have a white Christmas, it was not too bad on Christmas day and boxing day. Today it is freezing cold, due partly to a very cold wind.


Margaret


----------



## Rachovsky

Two days after Christmas in Virginia and I'm driving down the road with my windows down. A high of 70 here today.


----------



## WalterJ

5 degrees and getting colder


----------



## bongos

beautiful summer weather in Auckland NZ .about 24Celsius , bright sun , yes people are in their swimming pools and at the beach


----------



## World Violist

Temperatures dropping spectacularly overnight... school's out tomorrow for sheer cold... what wimps!


----------



## Rachovsky

That's terrible. It's -4 here and we're on a delay.


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> That's terrible. It's -4 here and we're on a delay.


Oh dear... well, we people in Kentucky really don't know how to handle cold. It's 2 degrees at the moment, wind chill of -8, and they called off school in practically every school system across the state (I'm from Minnesota, so I can say that and mean it; snow days were a culture shock when I came down to Kentucky!).


----------



## marval

The weather has warmed up little, it is 8C. It doesn't feel very warm though, and we have hd some rain.



Mmargaret


----------



## WalterJ

In the foot hills of the Adirondack Mountains of NY it is currently it is 16F (-8C) but with wind chill it is 3F (-16C) which is better than the -11F (-23C) I first went outside in this morning and that is not even with the wind chill factor figured in.

To put it simply....It's cold


----------



## Azathoth

It was nice and warm today, with a high of 32F/0C. It's been about 20F/~-7 at the high points and about 10-15F/-12 - -10 C during the day here in NYC. Way too cold for my Converse sneakers -no, I don't have a pair of boots- but I have Beethoven and Shostakovich to get my blood going.


----------



## dumbass2311

It's awesome!


----------



## Rachovsky

Snowing here tonight. 1-4 inches of snow expected.


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> Snowing here tonight. 1-4 inches of snow expected.


It's snowing quite a bit here as well... which makes me very happy indeed. It's beautiful, fat, white, fluffy snow. Gorgeous!


----------



## karenpat

It's snowing a LOT here in Norway The driving conditions are terrible; a lot of traffic accidents reported. Not very cold though, which is good.


----------



## marval

It looked like it was going to rain today, but it didn't. Just a dull day but quite cold feeling.


Margaret


----------



## Taneyev

In Buenos Aires now (2.26 PM), 35oC. Not a cloud. Sun is a killer. Stay at home if it's possible


----------



## Rachovsky

I wish the sun was a killer here.

We've been out of school for the past three days. 4 inches of snow.. -.-


----------



## World Violist

We haven't had much snow since yesterday, when we got a lot, but school is still on and was in yesterday as well.

It's barely beginning to warm up, should break 40F within the week...


----------



## bongos

In Auckland today its about 26C , bright sun , I have picked tomatoes , courgettes(zucchini) and cucumbers from my vegetable garden . Carrots and spring onions are also ready .Great crops right now


----------



## Methodistgirl

My neck of the woods had an awful ice storm. Today it's sunshine at 20 degrees.
judy tooley


----------



## David C Coleman

Well, we have had snow here in UK. But as in true Brit style we made the most of it on the news!. I mean after all it is winter...


----------



## Rachovsky

David C Coleman said:


> Well, we have had snow here in UK. But as in true Brit style we made the most of it on the news!. I mean after all it is winter...


Haha -- yes we saw that you all had received a blizzard here in America.


----------



## rezerind

hmm....its been so hOt here in the Philippines..
its because its summer!
im looking forward in swimming on the beach! :]


----------



## lülü

still rainy. I wonder when spring will come.


----------



## marval

Not too bad yesterday, today we have had rain on and off.


----------



## Guest

The bottom of my Garden
The start of winter, the Wanganui River is rising, the Birds are gathering for migration. and I am off to the Tauranga Jazz Festival on Saturday, its too cold.


----------



## Enkhbat

As for me, i like cool and cold weather. 

In Ulanbator, Mongolia : It's warming ... Today is +12 C and dust-windy. It might have burned fire. Because there is smoke in the morning.


----------



## Bgroovy2

We have been having thrty and forty degree temp swings. Welcome to Tidewater...urgh


----------



## AlexBlack

Cyprus, sunny, turist-areas all over the country, lack of water
you should visit


----------



## Methodistgirl

It's been wonderful today in the 70's after freezing my kuester off last Easter.
judy tooley


----------



## trazom

Sunny and boring.


----------



## David C Coleman

Spring has Sprung here today in the UK!!...Here's hoping it will continue..



trazom said:


> Sunny and boring.


I would like to say that oneday...you need to live in the UK!!


----------



## trazom

> I would like to say that oneday...you need to live in the UK!!


The grass is always greener. Besides, we're in a bit of a drought right now, so we need some rain.


----------



## World Violist

Vaguely resembling this:










And it's gonna get worse.*

*The above picture is only my perception of reality, therefore it cannot be trusted.


----------



## JTech82

Well today it was partly cloudy with a chance of meatballs:


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> Well today it was partly cloudy with a chance of meatballs:


Would they have been cooked meatballs?


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> Would they have been cooked meatballs?


Yes and they will be Italian style too!


----------



## Kemp

somewhat hot here


----------



## Air

For awhile, spring was skipped. Then yesterday we got back to the winter.

Oakland, CA


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Would they have been cooked meatballs?


You do realize when I say it's "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" I'm quoting a kids' book right?










Does anyone else here remember this book? I used to love to read it. I may go pick it up for some nostalgia.


----------



## Methodistgirl

Rain! Rain! Go away!
judy tooley


----------



## Guest

We are in a mini ice age -4 to -7 deg C all week, brrrrrrrrrr, followed by a corker of a day


----------



## Tapkaara

It's raining men!


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Guest

Tapkaara said:


> It's raining men!


I hope they don't bounce when landing


----------



## Guest

M I Are those your wheels ??


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> M I Are those your wheels ??


Nah...this is just some random picture I brought up when I searched "bad weather" images via Google.


----------



## Guest

Mirror Image said:


> Nah...this is just some random picture I brought up when I searched "bad weather" images via Google.


Pity, looks like an Audi, you deserve one great in the summer


----------



## Mirror Image

Andante said:


> Pity, looks like an Audi, you deserve one great in the summer


Well thanks, it would be nice to own one, but I'm actually a Toyota man.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Toyota too*

Yup,

Toyota too. Storming here now. Funny, I work in the big city (Atlanta) and love driving when it is dark. Love to have the sunroof open when the temp is below 40 degrees. I wish it was dark all the time. The sun gives me migraines. I am not a dark person, but the one thing I would look forward to in retirement, sleep during the day and stay up all night.


----------



## World Violist

Muggy. Hot.

In Texas it was 20 degrees hotter, but drier. It actually felt cooler in Texas. This is a sad, sad moment for my sense of perception...


----------



## Methodistgirl

Kentucky is under a heat advisory starting tonight. The temps are still warm at 81
right now and it's nighttime when the temps should be at least 72.
judy tooley


----------



## Methodistgirl

As for Mirror Image I also have an ice picture.
judy tooley


----------



## eduffreitas

We got 30c here in Vitória, Brasil.


----------



## bdelykleon

eduffreitas said:


> We got 30c here in Vitória, Brasil.


Oh, Vitória is very hot... 14 here in Belo Horizonte, first day of winter.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

My neighbor started building an ark yesterday... that tells you what our weather is like.

But seriously, it's rained on about 28 of the past 30 days in Philadelphia. And Seattle has had a month of drought. Ridiculous. It's definitely not "Always Sunny In Philadelphia".


----------



## Guest

*An old thread revived:*

I have just been watching on TV the appalling weather conditions in the UK minus 18deg C.
Here in NZ things are always changeable at Xmas but it has been very hot and the long term forecast is for a hot and dry summer.
The good old US of A do not seem to be having it too good either,
How about other members *what's your weather like?*


----------



## Bgroovy2

Well, here in Virginia, we had one of our wettest years ever. I thought with all the precip we had that we would get some snow this year but so far it's a typical winter for us. It will be clear and cold but as soon as the clould cover moves in, it warms up to just above the freezing point and we get rain, a very cold rain. Snow would be much prefered !


----------



## Taneyev

Buenos Aires, 8 AM: temp.25ºC, humidity 95%. Sky totally clear. Announced for today probably 35ºC.
I hate the summertime!


----------



## hawk

Here in near Acadia National Park in Maine it is kind of chilly-low teens maybe upper single digit's. Not too unusual for this time of year. Actually it is comparatively warm-we usually have a few weeks of temps in the single digits or below zero in January.

Seems we are much warmer again comparatively, than much of the country...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Here in Cookeville Tennessee, we have quite a bit of snow. It is 12 degrees outside. The days have been very beautiful, I do not want them to end. Winter gives me a taste of paradise. I have never been a fan of hot summers. I always go for weather that you can wear coats and scarves. It has influenced me in my writing.


----------



## World Violist

I'm afraid my post isn't going to be very far off from SalieriIsInnocent's, seeing as I live in Kentucky. But we had a good bit of snow from Wednesday straight through Friday, which is gradually melting. It got pretty chilly as well. Good times, folks.

Bad thing is, it's looking to get warmer (it always delights me in some strange way to see the native Kentuckians freaking out about 20-30 degrees).


----------



## TresPicos

Southern part of Sweden: -3ºC (26ºF), two inches of snow and only 7 hours of daylight.


----------



## Guest

None of the Brits posting? must have frozen their computers


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

World Violist said:


> I'm afraid my post isn't going to be very far off from SalieriIsInnocent's, seeing as I live in Kentucky. But we had a good bit of snow from Wednesday straight through Friday, which is gradually melting. It got pretty chilly as well. Good times, folks.
> 
> Bad thing is, it's looking to get warmer (it always delights me in some strange way to see the native Kentuckians freaking out about 20-30 degrees).


They should remember the 3 feet of snow we got in 92. My dad had to dig out his truck to get to work. I miss Kentucky, it sure beats Tennessee.


----------



## World Violist

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> They should remember the 3 feet of snow we got in 92. My dad had to dig out his truck to get to work. I miss Kentucky, it sure beats Tennessee.


I don't know if I was even alive then... and I was in Minnesota anyway. They were having a really really bad blizzard right before I was born.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

World Violist said:


> I don't know if I was even alive then... and I was in Minnesota anyway. They were having a really really bad blizzard right before I was born.


Well, it was the first snow I had ever seen. I had just turned 3.

[EDIT] I had just turned 2.


----------



## Vic

Oxford, Uk: SNOW, disgusting brown SNOW. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Vic

World Violist said:


> I don't know if I was even alive then... and I was in Minnesota anyway. They were having a really really bad blizzard right before I was born.


You were not born in 92? That is making me feel old now.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Vic said:


> You were not born in 92? That is making me feel old now.


He definitely talks like somebody twice his age. I guess his avatar fooled me.


----------



## Guest

Vic said:


> You were not born in 92? That is making me feel old now.


Same here, makes me feel positively ancient perhaps he means 1892


----------



## Taneyev

That's 50 years after me. It's unfair!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Andante said:


> Same here, makes me feel positively ancient perhaps he means 1892


Yeah, I got to see so many great composers in my long life. If I was that old, I would look like Gary Oldman in _Hannibal. _


----------



## Harmonie

Pretty nice.

44 Degrees Fahrenheit with clouds.

It wasn't supposed to get that warm, though.  (but for where I live that is NOT warm for winter. Would not be the least bit shocked if it was in the 80s on this day last year.)


----------



## Guest

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Yeah, I got to see so many great composers in my long life. If I was that old, I would look like Gary Oldman in _Hannibal. _


Which Composers would you have seen ?


----------



## hankz

I live in the San Francisco Bay area; it's lovely out here. Partly sunny today; occasional clouds, but no rain today.

California is G-d's country!


----------



## Methodistgirl

Right now it's a beautiful sunshiny day.
judy tooley


----------



## World Violist

It's getting colder... and colder... and--nope, not so cold, it's 70 degrees F today... and colder... and colder...


----------



## Meaghan

Be careful, WV, or someone might kill you and take your weather. I miss the warmth and am green with envy. However, I take uncharitable comfort in the thought that if the weather is pleasant where you are in November, it's probably miserable in the summer.


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> Be careful, WV, or someone might kill you and take your weather. I miss the warmth and am green with envy. However, I take uncharitable comfort in the thought that if the weather is pleasant where you are in November, it's probably miserable in the summer.


It's not really pleasant anymore, there was just a warm couple of days that ended yesterday. Now it's back to being consistently below 50.

You only need to hear the pianos here to know how much the climate fluctuates. And yes, the summers are pretty bad.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Be careful, WV, or someone might kill you and take your weather. I miss the warmth and am green with envy. However, I take uncharitable comfort in the thought that if the weather is pleasant where you are in November, it's probably miserable in the summer.


"So, is the weather here always like this?" - Shostakovich


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> Be careful, WV, or someone might kill you and take your weather. I miss the warmth and am green with envy. However, I take uncharitable comfort in the thought that if the weather is pleasant where you are in November, it's probably miserable in the summer.


Oh, I just thought of a proposition. Don't kill me; just switch places with me. It all works out. You get the warmer weather and I get the colder weather (which, yes, I rather prefer).


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> "So, is the weather here always like this?" - Shostakovich


After Prokofiev babbled to him about his 6th symphony for a bit, right? I like to think that exchange actually happened and isn't just apocryphal.



World Violist said:


> Oh, I just thought of a proposition. Don't kill me; just switch places with me. It all works out. You get the warmer weather and I get the colder weather (which, yes, I rather prefer).


Well, since you don't have to worry about reeds, you might not mind the ridiculously dry air as much as I do. Unless that's something that messes with violas as well. We can always use more violists.


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> Well, since you don't have to worry about reeds, you might not mind the ridiculously dry air as much as I do. Unless that's something that messes with violas as well. We can always use more violists.


We might not have the cold weather, we just have inconsistent weather, which is what really messes with wooden instruments (and my viola is rather temperamental, so I'd take consistent cold over inconsistent any day). I dunno how that deals with reeds, but I can't imagine it's very good.


----------



## sospiro

I wouldn't mind flying south with the geese for the winter


----------



## opus55

Getting quite chilly in Chicago. It's not as windy as usual but I saw frost on my car winshield this morning.


----------



## World Violist

Didn't get above 50 today. Luckily, I'm not leaving my dorm much today as I'm still coughing my lungs out after nearly a month of sinus craziness. I'm quite sure it's not an infection, though I had my first thought that it might be earlier today as my ears felt a bit odd (like when you're in an airplane kinda odd, pressure and all that).

Regardless, I'm just waiting for the snow which I know probably won't come for another month at the very least (in Kentucky, snow doesn't arrive usually until January--no white Christmases for us anymore! ); the snow will take the dead leaves away and maybe my sinuses will settle down!


----------



## Meaghan

Communal living probably doesn't help, _especially_ once it's cold and you're spending a lot of time inside. My first year of college (last year), I had colds all the time, because when somebody gets sick it spreads like wildfire around the dorm.

It's supposed to snow here next week. And it's supposed to be a really cold winter, which means painfully chapped lips whenever I practice. Joy.


----------



## World Violist

Yeah, there have been floor-wide colds. There's even been a bug that's been passed among the viola section in the orchestra, strangely enough. I managed to avoid it until a few weeks ago or so.

Good luck with the practicing/chapped lips! My hands always get really dry around this time of year also, skin peeling and all that fun stuff. So yeah, I know what all that's like.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

It's currently cool, and the streets are glistening from the earlier rain.


----------



## Meaghan

We've had absolutely ferocious wind since yesterday afternoon, which would be kind of cool of my window didn't leak. 

Also, there was the most fantastic sunset last night. I ended up opening my window all the way, removing the screen, and sitting on the window sill for a good half hour until it was dark, an activity I highly recommend to anyone with 3rd floor west-facing windows.


----------



## World Violist

It's been raining... all... freakin'... day. My going to the post office was almost a suicide run (thanks to my hat a friend made for me, it wasn't) and I've had to go back and forth and back and forth between the music building and my dorm. Not fun. Now I'll have to go and get something to eat, and I think it'll be Chinese and I might actually sit in the restaurant, but I don't like to. So I'll probably come back to my room and relish the inside warmth after walking through 45 degree drizzle for a quarter hour.

And Meaghan, I'd gladly take up your recommendation, but I don't have west-facing windows (though I am on the third floor). Even if they were west-facing there'd probably be some stupid big building in the way.


----------



## Meaghan

World Violist said:


> It's been raining... all... freakin'... day. My going to the post office was almost a suicide run (thanks to my hat a friend made for me, it wasn't) and I've had to go back and forth and back and forth between the music building and my dorm. Not fun.


Living right next door to the music building definitely makes my life easier. Not too much trekking. Except on Mondays, when I have three classes in the music building and two in the (semi-distant) social sciences building, and of course they have to alternate. On Monday this week I got caught in the rain on the way from music theory to sociology and arrived in class with my hair plastered to my head. Attractive.

It's not _too_ cold outside, but it is less than comfortable inside now that our heater has resolved to blow only cold air. At least I've got blankets, my shapeless purple sweater, and Mahler to keep me warm.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I live in the suburbs of Montreal, Canada. Here is fall, cold...+2, +4 for now...Waiting the surprises of winter, i.e. -15, -20...Brrrrrr....Awful, I wish I lived in Mexico....LOL. Listening to Silvestre Revueltas....

Martin


----------



## World Violist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I live in the suburbs of Montreal, Canada. Here is fall, cold...+2, +4 for now...Waiting the surprises of winter, i.e. -15, -20...Brrrrrr....Awful, I wish I lived in Mexico....LOL. Listening to Silvestre Revueltas....
> 
> Martin


I've got a friend who lives in Vancouver. I'm particularly sorry for her because she's _from_ Hawaii... she is such a brave person. Hahaha.

Weather here is getting not much better, but some. Rain has gone down to a bit of spitting (rain=monsoon in this area of Kentucky, I'm told; lasts for several days at a time), temperature remains about the same, so yeah, still kinda miserable cold-wet type of thing. I think I envy the Canadians, really; no beating around the bush. I prefer actually freezing temperatures to wannabe freezing not-really-temperatures-but-wet-and-humid-to-the-effect-of-freezing climates.


----------



## LindenLea

We have been warned to expect snow this week, moving across to the north-west of England from the north-east. If it's anything like last winter, we are in for something of a nightmare possibly lasting several weeks, I have never seen snow like it, each morning when you drew back the curtains it was like a scene from that 'The Day After Tomorrow' movie, except we live in a remote hamlet and it's very unlikely that anyone will be coming to rescue us! The snow was so deep that we lost our little dog dozens of times as she simply disappeared under the snow in the back garden, and being a puppy at the time she didn't know what to make of it all, and so she simply cried until somebody went to locate her and dig her out! As long as my birds are alright and I can keep the bird table/feeder operational, I will be OK, probably need to stock up on tea bags and long life milk. Today is bright sunshine and blue skies, so I suppose this could be the calm before the storm.


----------



## fresk

*winter starts*

i am from Punjab its a Indian state,here just the winter starts in the end of the year.It gonna be so cold.


----------



## World Violist

It's 8:30 in the morning and already above 60F. This is ridiculous and should not be happening in mid-November...


----------



## Dim7

It's nice and snowy here in Finland. This is much better than the snowless but dark, cold, lifeless and depressing late autumn kind of weather. I really hope it won't be ridiculously cold though since my military service begins in January.


----------



## sospiro

It's still unseasonally mild here. I don't like the cold but I do wish our seasons were more defined.

When I was in London on 2nd/3rd November it was so warm I was in Tshirt & jeans.


----------



## Meaghan

Well, it's snowing in my college town, and it's snowing in most of my friends' towns, and it's snowing on the other side of my hometown, where there are hills. But I'm home for Thanksgiving and it's not snowing here. It's raining. A lot. A squirrel just tried to drink out of a ceramic bowl my mother has balanced on a rock in the backyard, and he ended up tipping it over and dumping water all over himself. He looks indignant, but it can't have made him much wetter than he already was.


----------



## Kopachris

About four inches of snow on the ground right now from the past couple days. Expect another two inches overnight. So. Idaho. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

As some of you may know I was rather impressed with the silver fox himself when I went to see Rigoletto.



So I thought maybe one day I could visit his home town & if I do ever meet him I could impress him with my knowledge of Krasnoyarsk.

Maybe a trip for the summer months?

Weather for Wednesday	
Morning 
Temp: -16 °C .. Comfort Level: -25 °C
Afternoon 
Temp: -13 °C .. Comfort Level: -20 °C
Evening	
Temp: -16 °C .. Comfort Level: -22 °C

 What the *bleep* do they mean by 'Comfort Level'?


----------



## Guest

sospiro said:


> Weather for Wednesday
> Morning
> Temp: -16 °C .. Comfort Level: -25 °C
> Afternoon
> Temp: -13 °C .. Comfort Level: -20 °C
> Evening
> Temp: -16 °C .. Comfort Level: -22 °C
> 
> What the *bleep* do they mean by 'Comfort Level'?


Generally it means the level that you are comfortable with, do you know of another meaning?? :tiphat:


----------



## Listener

Cold. Snow. Wind.


----------



## sospiro

Andante said:


> Generally it means the level that you are comfortable with, do you know of another meaning?? :tiphat:


Yes but based on what? Age aptitude or ability? I feel 'uncomfortable' at 0 °C!


----------



## World Violist

sospiro said:


> Yes but based on what? Age aptitude or ability? I feel 'uncomfortable' at 0 °C!


Probably "comfort" just means what is normal, because comfortable generally denotes what is normal, psychologically... evidently the weather people have got all wrong yet again!


----------



## LindenLea

I believe the blue bits are all snow, and it's moving west, I suppose I'm about 1cm north of the Manchester red dot, so it won't be long now before it hits, oh dear


----------



## Science!

Currently it's heavy sleet and rain, with something like four to six more inches worth coming tonight. It's two degrees above freezing, and today is the biggest day for travel in the US. Beautiful.


----------



## World Violist

Science! said:


> Currently it's heavy sleet and rain, with something like four to six more inches worth coming tonight. It's two degrees above freezing, and today is the biggest day for travel in the US. Beautiful.


Ditto here, more or less, except for the sleet. However, it's probably going to get colder still overnight, so there it is...


----------



## Argus

LindenLea said:


> I believe the blue bits are all snow, and it's moving west, I suppose I'm about 1cm north of the Manchester red dot, so it won't be long now before it hits, oh dear


It's a bit chilly in Manchester today (about 2-3 °C) and the canal was frozen in places, but at least it hasn't rained for a few days and we're getting a bit of sunshine. The forecast says we might get a little bit of snow tomorrow. Looks like Yorkshire is getting it today.

Last year the snow in January and February was horrendous. Even worse than the snow is the period when it turns to icy sludge and takes weeks for it to fully melt.


----------



## sospiro

-11°C here


----------



## TresPicos

Winter has arrived in Sweden, a bit early. Plenty of snow and a couple of degrees below freezing.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Winter has arrived early here too, just getting the first light snows though, but it is very very cold.


----------



## World Violist

It snowed a few days ago, but none of it remains. I think it melted upon hitting the ground...


----------



## doc83

Here in south Italy it's raining.... cloudy and rainy.... it's about a month that it's raining.... and my new car (that WAS black) now is almost white!!


----------



## World Violist

It's about 7:21 am... and I'm waiting for my stupid Weather channel desktop to come up with something.

Still waiting.

Yup, still waiting. I have a homework assignment due in 40 minutes, I can't wait around all day...

Twenty minutes later, Weather Desktop still hasn't got its act together, so I suppose it's straight to the source for me...

OK, so it's warm outside (close to 60 F) but it'll be raining all day. Great, and I've got a viola studio recital I've got to play in tonight. Stressful day in the making, all would have been vastly easier had it just been an honest, snowy day...


----------



## ShyBelgian

Winter is hitting us hard here in Belgium. Temperatures to 23°F during the day and lots of snow.... Not really fun for a postman


----------



## Aramis

Full scale winter here as well, I think it's the time to go to the tower and find old book Walther von der Vogelweide he was my master.


----------



## Argus

ShyBelgian said:


> Winter is hitting us hard here in Belgium. Temperatures to 23°F during the day and lots of snow.... Not really fun for a postman


Same here in England. The Northwest was the last to get it but today we've had a few inches of snow and some bitter winds. I don't mind the snow as long as there aren't any knobhead kids/scallies knocking about being divs.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Only a few hours after my previous post the whole country was blanketed in a thick layer of snow. Its still here and not about to go, were expecting -11 soon


----------



## LindenLea

Argus said:


> I don't mind the snow as long as there aren't any knobhead kids/scallies knocking about being divs.


You mean the London student protesters yesterday?? :lol:

VERY cold here, yesterday it never got above -2 even with the sun out, still waiting for the heavy snow we're assured is in its way.

Don't forget....*Feed The Birds!!!!!!!*


----------



## opus55

Winter is here in Chicago

It says it will be -20 F tonight (-6.666666666666667 in Celsius)


----------



## World Violist

Snowed for the first time today... nothing stuck.


----------



## Sid James

Humid, muggy here in Sydney. It rains then it's sunny & the water all evaporates. Forecasts say this cycle is going to continue throughout summer. Yuck!...


----------



## World Violist

Andre said:


> Humid, muggy here in Sydney. It rains then it's sunny & the water all evaporates. Forecasts say this cycle is going to continue throughout summer. Yuck!...


Oh, I hate when that happens... here in Kentucky that happens off and on during the summer, but not all that often. It still manages to be muggy all summer though...


----------



## Sid James

World Violist said:


> Oh, I hate when that happens... here in Kentucky that happens off and on during the summer, but not all that often. It still manages to be muggy all summer though...


Well, I shouldn't complain perhaps because I think we here in Sydney have the best weather in Australia. In Brisbane it's much hotter & Melbourne gets four seasons in one day. Tasmania is too cold & windy to speak of, from March through to November. So I really should be happy here in Sydney, the weather is not too bad at all, most of the time...


----------



## LindenLea

Pretty bad today again.

Got a bit of a shock in fact when we woke up this morning, as during the night, we had two feet of snow...


----------



## CageFan

It has been down to 50 F from 90F since yesterday; Florida's winter is never frightful but the Summer Hurricane could cause lots of damages.


----------



## World Violist

LindenLea said:


> Pretty bad today again.
> 
> Got a bit of a shock in fact when we woke up this morning, as during the night, we had two feet of snow...


That's pretty wild. You know, I'd be asking the police about that one... could be a sign of communist uprising.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

God! I thought we weren't lucky here in Canada!

Martin


----------



## Meaghan

It snowed several days ago (maybe a week?), but it's all disappeared. Except for the snow sphinx somebody built in front of my dorm, which has only shrunk. And the life-sized snowman, which somebody knocked over, causing its head to roll away.


----------



## World Violist

It has snowed here, and it's stayed below freezing, so the snow is all still here. There ain't much of it, but there you go. Hoping for more so we can actually have a white Christmas (I haven't seen one for a few years, in Kentucky anyway; I went to Minnesota for one in which I saw a white Christmas).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's too cold here! 20 F in the morning, and it's early December  What will it be in January and February then? Teens and single digits all the time??


----------



## Aksel

It's rather cold here as well, about -3-4 or thereabouts, although it was colder a few weeks ago. It has also snowed just about every day the past week or so, and the polar nights have kicked in. Yay!


----------



## sospiro

A group of us were looking out the office window this afternoon & we cheered because we could see a puddle. A real puddle with genuine water in it!

I got a proper work out walking home tonight to Macbeth instead of slipping & sliding to the maestro.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Our weather is freaky. Its changed from -11C to +8C within a few days - strange hailstorms thrown in too


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Its a bit rainy, it makes me sad and makes me make a sad song. Starting within every mineur tone or key.


----------



## Meaghan

Two days ago, it was in the 20's (Fahrenheit). Today it got up to 57 degrees. I walked to class with no coat. Bizarre.


----------



## sospiro

When I got up (06:00) it was -20°C outside my back door. Just checked the thermometer again & it's dropped to -21.5°C.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's snowing here a little on Christmas Day!


----------



## Organpiper61

Well, in Oregon, it's rain, rain, rain. It's warm and therefore no snow.


----------



## Yoshi

A bit rainy but not really cold.

I envy some of you who got snow. It never snowed where I live


----------



## World Violist

No snow for a couple of days, but there is still a solid layer on the ground. Temperature roughly around 30F.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Jan said:


> A bit rainy but not really cold.
> 
> I envy some of you who got snow. It never snowed where I live


Where do you live?

Amsterdam has gotten warmer lately, still a thick layer of ice/snow on the ground and today we had the first light snow for a while. Should start to get colder again soon.


----------



## Rasa

Snow slush, ice layers.... same here emiel.


----------



## Yoshi

emiellucifuge said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> Amsterdam has gotten warmer lately, still a thick layer of ice/snow on the ground and today we had the first light snow for a while. Should start to get colder again soon.


The flying dutchman... no seriously Madeira Island. Actual cold is even rare in here.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Here in NYC its all Snow White...


----------



## Meaghan

At the coast for a few days (Pacific, a little ways North of the 45th parallel) and there was a really terrific storm last night, with wind that would blow you right off your feet. The ocean was a little scary actually, especially since I get recurring nightmares about tsunamis. But it was also kind of cool.


----------



## drth15

*Weather*

It's cold for us in the North Bay Area. Stayed in the low-mid 40s today. I work outside in a garden center, and this is very invigorating.


----------



## trazom

It's been mostly sunny-but-cold this winter and now we're getting a little afternoon rain, which is always exciting--southern Californians are among the few who get excited at the idea of bad weather.


----------



## World Violist

For some silly reason it's warming up today; got into the 40s (F) for this afternoon, and it'll be the same tomorrow. After that it should cool down a bit though.


----------



## Guest

For the 1st time ever I only managed 10 holes at golf the temp was only 30 deg C but the humidity must have been high probably near 100%. this was from 9 am to 11 am.


----------



## opus55

It didn't snow today in Chicago. After last week's 20 inches of snow, it's hard to see around the corners when driving with snow piled up so high everywhere.


----------



## World Violist

After the weekend's balmy weather that got into the 50s F, today it got really ugly right from the start, borderline freezing temps and rain... just transitioned to snow about half an hour ago. Hoping school gets called off tomorrow... really don't want any of my classes tomorrow (except orchestra needs all the rehearsal we can get... Mahler 1, Berlioz Beatrice/Benedict overture... yeah).


----------



## Art Rock

It's been unseasonal spring like in Shanghai the past few days, with temperatures around 16 C and sunny. Forecast though is dropping to freezing and snow withing the next two days.


----------



## Sid James

Last week we had a scorcher - 6 days straight of weather in the high 30's (degrees celsius). Topped off by Saturday's 40-42 degrees across the city. People without air con flocked to shopping malls. I was in the office with air con on the weekdays, and spent a lot of Saturday in my local library. Truly oppressive weather. A cool change came on Sunday, and now it's comparatively cold - what a relief...


----------



## Guest

The USA Midwest just got dumped on. We got 15 inches last Wednesday, and it's been snowing off and on since. Temperatures have been in the teens and twenties, winds fairly high, no sun whatsoever, ice all over the roads.

So, in a nutshell, typical.


----------



## opus55

About an hour after I said it didn't snow, it started snowing again..................


----------



## Luchesi

Jeff N said:


> The USA Midwest just got dumped on. We got 15 inches last Wednesday, and it's been snowing off and on since. Temperatures have been in the teens and twenties, winds fairly high, no sun whatsoever, ice all over the roads.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, typical.


Not really typical. It's interesting that February of 2011 was the first good data view of climate change. It showed us what to expect, but then in the subsequent years El Nino hid the changes. Then, only a few years ago El Nino along with the energy increase causing climate change caused the flooding in California and the wildfires in Tennessee. And this year the disruptions caused by the strong hurricanes has hid the change in regional climates once again.

We can see why many people are complacent about climate change this early in the slow warmup. It can't be readily seen in average surface temperatures, it's only one degree.


----------



## Pugg

Luchesi said:


> Not really typical. It's interesting that February of 2011 was the first good data view of climate change. It showed us what to expect, but then in the subsequent years El Nino hid the changes. Then, only a few years ago El Nino along with the energy increase causing climate change caused the flooding in California and the wildfires in Tennessee. And this year the disruptions caused by the strong hurricanes has hid the change in regional climates once again.
> 
> We can see why many people are complacent about climate change this early in the slow warmup. It can't be readily seen in average surface temperatures, it's only one degree.


This is a more used weather thread

The Weather Thread


----------



## Flamme

Straaange. We had snow couple of days ago, with hurricane winds and now sun is shining like under a magnifying glass!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Straaange. We had snow couple of days ago, with hurricane winds and now sun is shining like under a magnifying glass!!!


Do you try to figure out weather? It's a fine hobby.


----------



## KenOC

After a bone-dry February, usually our biggest rain month, nature was kind to us. Nice amounts of rain, putting us a bit above normal, although it’s been unusually chilly to go with the generally gloomy skies.

Now a welcome change is forecast – temps in the high 70s or maybe 80F for the next two days, nothing but sunshine. Then, maybe, a spot of dampness again late in the week. No doubt, though, that summer is peeking over the shoulder of spring, and soon we’ll be looking at our electric bills for the A/C and, perhaps, remembering this cool weather with some fondness.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

7 inches of snow on Easter, and 2 more today.

Welcome to "spring" in the Northland!


----------



## Flamme

So much rain 2day...


----------



## TxllxT

The Netherlands: Dry, Sunny & Cold (9 degrees Celsius). Forecast: Dry, Sunny, Warming up (18 degrees Celsius)


----------



## Joe B

Woke up this morning with the intention of going to the grocery store only to find it snowing with 2 inches of snow already on the ground. I think I'll just stay home, have a cup of tea, get some laundry going, and listen to some classical music instead.


----------



## Flamme

TxllxT said:


> The Netherlands: Dry, Sunny & Cold (9 degrees Celsius). Forecast: Dry, Sunny, Warming up (18 degrees Celsius)


My, what a multifaceted rug, a feast 4 the eyes as they say...
As 4 the weather, very sunny and warm ere...


----------

